# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  жилая собственность в Индии - реально?

## Radha rani

Все чаще вижу обьявления о продаже квартир и земельных участков в Дхаме. :good: 
   А возможно ли на самом деле стать полноценным собственником недвижимости в Индии иностранному гражданину?
Или это аренда на 99 лет,  или что нибудь в этом духе?

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

Я сейчас продаю квартиру во Вриндаване. Там вы сможете стать собственником жилья и получить государственные бумаги о собственности, а не аренды. Мое объявление можно посмотреть в разделе НЕДВИЖИМОСТЬ.

----------


## Bhishma das

> А возможно ли на самом деле стать полноценным собственником недвижимости в Индии иностранному гражданину?


Самый надёжный способ стать полноценным собственником недвижимости в Индии иностранному гражданину - это натурализоваться (но для этого надо прожить в Индии не менее 14 лет) или жениться (выйти замуж) там!

----------

